# Paying few months DEWA bills upfront?



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I wonder if based on average DEWA bills, is it possible to pay 6-12 months in advance? Will they keep it as a credit and adjust accordingly with every bill or they will try to refund any overpaid balance?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Have paid 2months previously in advance and balance got carried forward


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

whatever you pay over the due amount will show as a credit. I once, inadvertently paid the same big bill twice, but then didn't have to pay anything for nearly 3 months........


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

That's great, thanks. ENBD sent me a mailer few months ago about 10% unlimited utility cashback which ends 15th March, so it would be a waste not to use it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Malbec said:


> That's great, thanks. ENBD sent me a mailer few months ago about 10% unlimited utility cashback which ends 15th March, so it would be a waste not to use it


Crafty!! 

Are you sure they won't wriggle out if you overpay?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Crafty!!
> 
> Are you sure they won't wriggle out if you overpay?


I don't know, but I have been really surprised by these T&C...

> Valid for payments from 15th Dec to 15th March 2016.
> Valid on Utility bill payments through all channels using Emirates NBD Visa Debit Cards.
> Utility Bill Payments include payments to DEWA, FEWA, SEWA, ADWEA, Du and Etisalat.
> *Minimum* Cash Back of AED 100 per customer.
> *Minimum* of 1 utility bill payment of AED 500 or more every 30 days during the campaign period.

I thought they mistyped minimum with maximum initially, but it would not make sense. Frankly speaking I don't use ENBD at all, but I do keep some money there, so from time to time they send me some interesting promos that makes me willing to use their debit cards.

When I clicked on the "enrollment" link there is obviously nothing inside, no T&C etc. Pretty amateurish I would say. But I made a print screens of every step ;-)


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I often over pay on Dewa and Emcool because I'm very frequently in middle eastern countries where communications are bad and I have never had an issue over paying upto 3 months. Although I did have an issue with etisalat auto payment system- it didn't recognise a positive balance in my account and still wanted me to pay the automated bill. Simple customer service call later it's now set up for auto pay


----------

